# Fire and Ice: The Winter War of Finland and Russia



## RackMaster (Jan 5, 2008)

> *Fire and Ice: The Winter War of Finland and Russia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This looks like an excellent film.  If you are not willing to wait to order your own copy or can't find it in your area; you may be able to find it here.  ;)
http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3797336/Fire_and_Ice__The_Winter_War_of_Finland_and_Russia_(2006.HDTV.So


----------

